# Glove craftmanship - This has been bugging me.



## Kayro (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay: Here goes: I am going to try to make a partial suit (exposing the face so I don't feel like an astronaut and all), but I keep running into a problem with the gloves.

I haven't bought fabric yet because of this: Most fursuit gloves, er, paws, er whatever; make your hands look like you are hiding burgers and sausages inside. (In english) None of them are form fitting. I know I worded that weirdly - what I mean is this (credited to sugarpoultry):
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"I'd shake your hand, but I can't find it."

I was just looking for some advice on what kind of fabric, pile, or how much of it I should get. Because every single tutorial I've checked seems to not have formfitting gloves. heck - even if I should just buy silk gloves and stitch some claws on.

Anyways, any info is helpful. When you throw bologna at the wall, something will stick.


----------



## WingDog (Oct 1, 2011)

Kayro said:


> When you throw bologna at the wall, something will stick.



What a perfectly good waste of bologna.

The only way I think you are going to find form fitting gloves, is if you get like wool gloves use Bir/Cloudys method of using yarn to make your fur and then stitch it into the glove and jab some claws in, I don't believe there is any furs that are "non bulky looking" But I may be wrong

please note, I don't know how well the yarn thing will work. But I can tell you now, silk probably is not the way to go.


----------



## Kayro (Oct 1, 2011)

WingDog said:


> The only way I think you are going to find form fitting gloves, is if you get like wool gloves use Bir/Cloudys method of using yarn to make your fur and then stitch it into the glove and jab some claws in, I don't believe there is any furs that are "non bulky looking" But I may be wrong



Well, I suppose I can't knock it before I actually see it. Who is Bir/Cloudy, and where can I find said person?


----------



## WingDog (Oct 1, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa....-Come-on-in-and-get-one.?highlight=yarn+tail

This is the place you can buy yarn tails, Bir on her FA has a tutorial, but she currently has it removed. But you should be able to it to learn how to make the fur and sew it on to anything, doesn't have to be a tail.


----------



## Kayro (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks. Don't have time to read it right now, but any sample images and instructions are a good help.


----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Oct 1, 2011)

Kayro said:


> Thanks. Don't have time to read it right now, but any sample images and instructions are a good help.



If you don't have the time to read 200 words explaning exactly how to do it, then why would we take time to explain it to you with images and instructions...?
You have to do some job yourself, you will never get anything all chewed in your mouth.


----------



## Kayro (Oct 1, 2011)

Uh, sorry, I think you read that wrong. I meant that as It will help me. Not that I need more images.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Oct 4, 2011)

A good idea is using longer fur on the top, and a MUCH shorter fur (or even fleece) on the bottom/your palm, and pretty much sew it together so you can just fit your hand in it. That's what I did on accident, and they made rather nice form fitting paws. the only thing is the claws were so bulky it didnt matter anyway XD
Hope that helps :3


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Oct 4, 2011)

Silent_Eliminator said:


> If you don't have the time to read 200 words explaning exactly how to do it, then why would we take time to explain it to you with images and instructions...?
> You have to do some job yourself, you will never get anything all chewed in your mouth.


and he/she is referring to any kind of images or simple instructions are helpful, but they dont have time to read it now.
Read it wrong myself the first time. ^//^'


----------



## Kayro (Oct 4, 2011)

ChickO'Dee said:


> A good idea is using longer fur on the top, and a MUCH shorter fur (or even fleece) on the bottom/your palm, and pretty much sew it together so you can just fit your hand in it.



When you say, "longer fur on the top" , you mean closer to the wrist, correct? And as I continue to the fingertips, to shorten the "fur" Length?

I think that just may work.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay I think what was meant was this;

Place hand, palm down on a flat surface. Anything that touches that flat surface, do in short fur or fleece. Anything else, long fur.

You might try using a very snug fitting leather work glove for a pattern. Emphasis on snug-fitting. Take the glove apart, cut out your pieces of fur/fleece and sew away.

Kel


----------

